# Take The Porsche For A Ride........He said........So I Did.



## Dave Hadden (Jan 14, 2019)

My pal Peter and his wife are in Arizona and I look after their affairs while they are away. One of these chores is driving his pickup and his Porsche Cayman S now and then. I took his Porsche out a week ago and he was really happy because he hates the idea of it sitting there doing nothing. The result was that he encouraged me to take it out and maybe take a gal pal for a drive or some such thing.
In response I sent the following in an E-mail last night.
The first bit refers to his wife breaking her wrist falling off her bike last week and having it in a cast now.



"Dear Peter,


Stoked to hear that casting appears to be all required and can sympathize with having to deal with a cast too.
Hope you can still enjoy yourselves and all that, besides, aren't those casino machines called "one arm bandits"?
You'll be good.

Anyway, glad you encouraged driving the Porsche as I did just that earlier when the weather was nice.
Started down Discovery Drive then phoned Lynette to see if she was up for a ride. Quickly we were on the road and off to Roberts Lake for a coffee and a sticky bun.

Dropped her off and wouldn't you know it, my phone rang and it was Donna, newly back from the Virgin Islands. (I harassed her about going THERE, of all places, given her background and all. LOL) Anyway, I asked if she'd like a short drive and she agreed, so I picked her up.

Couple of minutes later and she mentioned she'd like to see Tom's new place, up Lory Road off Macauley, so off we went down the highway then down Hamm and on to Tom's.
Had a nice visit but short, as Tom was just leaving for town, so I asked if he'd take Donna home as I was well on the way to Coombs anyway, and I have a gal there, so off I went south and Tom took Donna back to Campbell River.

I called Caroline and told her I was enroute in a Porsche and would see her shortly.
She was all atwitter when I arrived and really enjoyed tooling along out to Bill's T-shirt shop then back to her place.
Had a coffee there then headed out to the highway to head home.

Well, I hadn't gone but a mile up the highway when I saw a steaming little car with it's hood up alongside which was standing a lovely young woman.
Naturally, being a responsible fellow and all, I stopped to see if I could help.

Turned out she was a dancer heading to JJ's to replace a gal who had come down with that flu that's going around and needed to get there by 4:00 PM, when the shows start.
It was only 2:15 so I told her I'd drive her there and she could arrange a tow for her car via phone.

She agreed so we put her travel bag in the Porsche and away we went, with me driving nicely and obeying all traffic laws.....well except for that one time when she told me how aroused she got by going really fast in a car.

(She really does.)

After arriving at JJ's she asked me to wait a minute or so while she checked in and all that. I hung for a bit and then Ursula came out with the other two dancers and showed them your car and told them how nice I was to stop and give her a ride.
I offered each of the others a short ride but then Ursula said she'd be happy to give me a couple of lap dances in thanks for the ride and asked why the other two couldn't have a short ride on their own.

Now I know you only trusted me to drive your Porsche because you know I'm responsible and a good driver and I considered that before I made any rash decisions, so I hope you'll be happy to know I did the responsible thing.

I asked to see a drivers license before I went in for my lap dances.

It all worked out great in the end when you think about it.

Three of my gal pals all enjoyed a ride in your Porsche.
Three dancers from JJ's all enjoyed a ride in your Porsche.
I got two really nice lap dances from Ursula for giving her a ride in your Porsche.

All in all I can't thank you enough for encouraging me to take your Porsche out for a drive.
I really enjoyed myself.

All the very best from your old trustworthy pal here in Campbell River.

Take care.



Dave.






Incidentally, you're out of gas."


----------

